# database vs Pantone



## copiecat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,

Here, I wish to carry out our various restoration create a database on different colors of the mark Schwinn. 
I need those of you who have frames or part with the original paint,  can find and communicate the equivalence in the color chart "Pantone classic" and "Pantone mettalic"

like coppertone, kool orange & kool lemon, opal blue & red one

I know this request curious, but how useful for us oversea

Thank all,


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 22, 2009)

You will get more thorough answers at schwinnbike.com.  Some bad news though: many Schwinn colors are "candy" and therefore do not have standard equivalents.  Older and newer solid colors yes but there will be many in between that are unable to be converted to your format.


----------



## copiecat (Sep 23, 2009)

True, 
but the idea is to stick as closely as possible to the original shade, 
I also think that with auto color chart, watching color can find similarities. Thank you follow anyway ... 

I have the same question on Schwinn forum.:o


----------

